# All side grain



## NGLJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Having experimented with all face grain and all end grain I didn't want to leave side grain out. With some quarter-sawn woods the side grain is more interesting than the face grain. Please see attached all side grain quarter-sawn sepele.


----------

